# New render of jumairah horizons in the KT and GN



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey did any one notice in the huge ad for jumairah village. they show a project in the same location and the same shape as jumairah horizons. its on the last page of the GN and on the second ast page of the KT. and the pic is medium size but v detailed :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: (the main papers)
R


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

could someone please post it!
i mean this just isnt fair. get me all excited like this. hanging on the edge my seat and all. then nothing. nothing.
so now i have to go back to revising. :nono: hno: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry dunno how to post pics. but im sure some 1 can
R


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh yeah I've just seen it its great, dxb_raptor, dont you just wish you had a copy of Gulf News just now !


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

WOW!!!! 

Just when you thought Jumeirah Islands and Jumeirah Village were nice, along comes Jumeirah Horizon.

DUBAI GUYS: Does part of Horizon look suspiciously like a lot of towers to you??


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> Oh yeah I've just seen it its great, dxb_raptor, dont you just wish you had a copy of Gulf News just now !


Oh, how i long for a gun! :gunz:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if it's for jumeirah horizon, please create a *new thread* with the details given in the *project development section*!

someone scan pics immeditaly please


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

yes it has a row of towers in an "X" formation. just 1 row on either side of what looks like a highway. and also wierdky shaped lakes. but stil v cool and v large. BTW D-L its onli a pic but thanx for the advice!!   
R


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

I did ask you asked Dubai-Lover, although I have no information about the project ... sorry for the bad pic, but i thought it was better than nothing


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

you gotta upload a pic right now, Dubai_Boy or Krazy or anyone get a copy of Gulf News and scan it!!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

cool, so are these mini towers, town houses or villas?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

oops, didnt see almillion's pic, but still the pic is very lowres but it looks very interesting!! Can someone else please scan this.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

once more a new project featuring towers

but these don't seem to be exxagerated, maybe 20 floors?

but thanks for giving us an impression almillion
would be fantastic if one of you could take a photo with a digicam!


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Obviously the perspective plays games here but the towers look as tall as the impression they give of the marina towers. I'd guess 20-30 floors


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if there's an ad in today's newspapers i guess it won't take long until we get detailed information.
maybe the project will be officially launched tomorrow :dunno:

one thing's for sure: they don't put in there once just for fun!


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

I have a better scan on the way - i didn't realise that the fax machine they give you in the Burj Al Arab also doubles as a scanner!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

AlMillion said:


> I have a better scan on the way - i didn't realise that the fax machine they give you in the Burj Al Arab also doubles as a scanner!


great thanks!

so you're sitting in front of your suite laptop with unlimited internet access free of charge? :lol:
i did the same thing when i was there :lol:


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok, I've updated the project thread ....


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

AlMillion said:


> I have a better scan on the way - i didn't realise that the fax machine they give you in the Burj Al Arab also doubles as a scanner!


Burj al arab! wtf!!!!!!
not fair. 

surely your butler could have given you a hand!


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Click here for Jumeirah Horizon project thread!


----------

